# fuller's earth = σμηκτίτης, σμηκτρίς γη, λευκαντική γη



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2010)

*Fuller's earth* is any non-plastic clay or claylike earthy material that can be used to decolorize, filter, and purify animal, mineral, and vegetable oils and greases (γουίκη, εδώ).

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι κάπου το έχω δει φουλεριανή γαία (γη), αλλά δεν βρίσκω κάτι στο Διαδίκτυο. Στην ΙΑΤΕ το βρίσκω αμετάφραστο (μαζί με έναν βεντονίτη).

Κάποιος φιλεύσπλαχνος χημικός ή γεωλόγος; :)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 9, 2010)

Και το Ελληνοαγγλικό Λεξικό Χημείας αμετάφραστο το έχει. Εδώ λέει *σμηκτρίς γη.*


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Εδώ έχει πολλή πλάκα.

Πρώτα, Penguin: πλυντρίς γη, κν. σαπουνόχωμα, πηλός (διά τον καθαρισμόν των υφαντών και την διύλισιν λιπών και ελαίων)
GWord: σαπουνόχωμα, σαπουνοπηλός
Οδυσσέας: σμηκτρίς (γη, άργιλος), πλυντρίς γη, πηλός, σαπουνόχωμα.
Πάπυρος: σμηκτίτης ή σμηκτρίς γη
ΠαπΛεξ: σμηκτρίδα, η / σμηκτρίς, -ίδος, ἡ, ΝΑ· (ενν. γη) (νεοελλ.) άλλη ονομασία τού σμηκτίτη· 2. είδος χώματος ή πηλού που χρησίμευε για καθαρισμό ενδυμάτων, σαπουνόχωμα.

Να επισημάνω ότι fuller είναι ο γναφέας (εδώ, αυτός που καθαρίζει μαλλιά, υφάσματα), άρα γράφεται με πεζό. Στον _σμηκτίτη_ του Πάπυρου γράφει κάπου, αφού λέει ότι «χρησιμοποιούνται ως λευκαντικές γαίες»: Οι σμηκτίτες είναι τα κύρια συστατικά του μπεντονίτη και των γαιών φούλερ (γαίες πλήρωσης). Χριστέ και Απόστολε!

Στη Wikipedia, το αγγλικό σε στέλνει στα:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argile_smectique
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argilla_smectica
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bleicherde


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2010)

Χμμ, ενδιαφέρον πρόβλημα. Η _σμηκτρίς γη_ (με άλλα λόγια, το χώμα που καθαρίζει τα λίπη, βλ. και σμήγμα) είναι όρος από τον καιρό του Ιπποκράτη, αλλά αν τον χρησιμοποιήσω σε εκλαϊκευμένο κείμενο στα ελληνικά, ποιος θα καταλάβει ότι πρόκειται για fuller's earth;

Edit: Τώρα είδα του nickel. Καλό φαίνεται το σαπουνόχωμα...


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2010)

Και η _λευκαντική γη_ είναι σαφέστατο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2010)

Για το _σαπουνόχωμα_ βλέπω να αποδίδει επίσης (και είναι και πιο «δίκαιο») το _soapstone_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2010)

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο, καλύτερα να αποφύγω τη σύγχυση. (Πάω να φτιάξω και το κεφαλαίο στον τίτλο.)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 9, 2010)

nickel said:


> Για το _σαπουνόχωμα_ βλέπω να αποδίδει επίσης (και είναι και πιο «δίκαιο») το _soapstone_.


Ακριβώς έτσι και στη Μεγάλη Αμερικανική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια.


----------

